# Around the St Pete area



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Fort DeSoto Park ramp. Huge and hectic but nice. Put the boat in and head west to Tarpon Key. You'll see it from the ramp. That area usually holds reds but everyone is there trying to catch them. Don't stalk them but rather chum for them and wait. The flats NE of Tarpon Key to Jackass Key (you'll see it from Tarpon Key) usually hold fish. Hope this helps. I don't know the area very good but I do know what I just told you


----------



## patrick (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks rk
If there are a ton of boats out there, we may just keep motoring till we find some canals or other spots. I'm google-mapping the area now and looking for points and drops. Finding a few nice areas that should be worth hitting. I'll give the spots you mentioned a shot. Hopefully pull in a lil dinner


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Stay away From the Skyway Bridge !!! [smiley=eek.gif]

first hand Experiance !


----------



## patrick (Jul 30, 2009)

Wasn't a bad day but wasn'r a slammer either. 
Good to see you there rkmurphy. Lost you when we went right around the point though. We were getting strikes on ladyfish and trout and pulled in a few of each, nothing notable though. Drifted along the shoreline and ended up hitting the island across the chanel. Boated a snook and a red for the day. Let the snook go of course and the red was over slot. Hooked him on a pinfish. Arties produced lockjaw reds :-? Seems normal on this coast that way though. Reds like real food over here. 

Headed to Anclote tomorrow morning. Hopefully we'll get some trout and have better luck with some red


----------

